# Some Really Expensive Tubing On Ebay



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

I was searching around ebay for rubber tubing and came across this. 31 people paid $20+ for what looks like a couple of feet of thin latex tubing. oh and 4 beads. I think the vendors in here cater to the wrong crowd


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Best place to buy tubing or otherwise is from the vendors on our forum...reasonable and high quality


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

now they need one of popshot's "fertility dolls"


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Best place to buy tubing or otherwise is from the vendors on our forum...reasonable and high quality


are you suggesting i make one of those from rubber i get from vendors in here?







do they carry the beads as well? 
(i think you missed the joke there Sofredo







)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ifix said:


> I was searching around ebay for rubber tubing and came across this. 31 people paid $20+ for what looks like a couple of feet of thin latex tubing. oh and 4 beads. I think the vendors in here cater to the wrong crowd


 Better hope the dog don't grab the other end and run with it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

This might come in handy in that case.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

ifix said:


> Best place to buy tubing or otherwise is from the vendors on our forum...reasonable and high quality


are you suggesting i make one of those from rubber i get from vendors in here?







do they carry the beads as well? 
(i think you missed the joke there Sofredo







)
[/quote]
I missed it...good one


----------

